# Week old chick sudden death?



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have 25 week old chicks in a large brooder box. Feeding fermented feed, clean water with acv. Plenty of room, heat lamp on but a lot of space to get to a cooler environment. One little Wyandotte seemed to have a seizure tonight when I brought in my neice and grandmother to look st them. It looked like wry neck. I got it alone, dipped its beak in water and it drank. Seemed to perk up but then had another seizure like thing, defected pure white poop and then died. Any insight? I've since put all chicks in a fresh sterilized brooder. N


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Sometimes these things just happen. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like failure to thrive. It happens.


----------

